# hey this an RB?



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

thank you


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

no its a pacu. you can tell by the weak lower jaw and eyes to the side.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i hope you didnt by this instead of rbp


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Itz a pacu my man...whoever sold it to u as red... go rip his nut off...


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yea it's def a pacu. if it was sold to you as a rb go get your money back


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

nice pacu...those grow to a huge size


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Gd luck wiv dat pacu man!!







Hope u hav a big tank!! LOL :laugh:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Def a pacu!


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

pacu







a nice :nod: pacu kill them all!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

vicious pacu


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Pacu...def not a P...!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

This is good p food and it is called a pacu.


----------

